# Can you help me price these guns?



## Red1 (May 3, 2011)

I plan to sell two old muzzle loaders at my garage sale this weekend but I have no idea what they're worth. Can anyone give me an idea what to ask for them? One is a Knight Vision 50 cal. in-line, the other is a Thompson Renegade. Everything included. Both good condition. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I'd check and see what people are asking for them on Gunbroker. That will at least give you a ballpark idea.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

As long as the barrel on the night looks good..(no rust or pitting) ... I think he would have no problem pitching 250 to 280 for it.... The Thompson center renegade looks like it's still brand new in the box… I have one of those guns and I love it… I paid 300 for it about 15 years ago...I would not hesitate asking 200 for it or 250… But you got to remember, you're at a garage sale… People don't carry that kind of cash at a garage sale


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Where are you located?


----------



## Red1 (May 3, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestion, Misdirection - sounds like good direction to me!

I am in McComb.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Renegades have come up a little. For one in really nice shape $250 to $300 won’t be out of question.
I’m not familiar with the Knight. I just sold a Knight inline / 4x scope and accessories for $150. I think name was Thunder Hawk? Those in lines are like used bows, hard to get much return on them.


----------



## Red1 (May 3, 2011)

Thanks, Drm50.


----------

